# hum elimination?



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, I was wondering if any one uses any of these "hum eliminator" devices in conjunction with the Bheringer parametric EQ's? I have added these 20 band parametric EQ's to my home theater system about one year ago and as I love what they are capable of, I can't stand the amount of hum they seem to introduce. I have three of the 20 band EQ's so I was going to try these hum eliminators in line somewhere in the signal path. Can someone comment on if they can in fact be used for this and if so, where in the signal path would be best? I am using all seperate amps and am elecronicly crossed over on all channels so I do have a lot of flexibiltity in this regard.
Thanks,
Vince


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Do you know what is causing this hum???

I'm not using any EQ, but I'm using the ground isolator because my buttkicker amp was introducing the hum in the path :yes::yes::yes:

Try to discover first was is causing this hum ... then you can use the ground isolator :T


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello again, yes It is the Lutron lighting control unit "I think" the reason I think this is when I walk in my room "no windows" to turn the lights on, dim or full on, the hum becomes instantly apparent. I leave my system on 24/7 so when the lights are off the hum is not there. The strange thing is this hum only started when the Bheringer EQ's where added. Before the EQ's it didn't matter if the lights where on or off, there was no hum. If I have the lights on and then hit the off button on the Lutron control panel the lights dim slowly until they shut off approx 5 seconds and the hum quickly stops when the light completly kick off. Any ideas how to fix this?
Vince


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Sounds like your lighting is on the same phase (i.e., service leg) as your HT system circuits. Either that or the romex for the light circuit is running parallel with the romex for the HT system circuit and the “hash” caused by the dimmer is bleeding into HT circuit. If the former is the situation, the only fix is to move the HT circuits to the other service leg, I in the case of the latter, putting some distance between the two circuit feeds should do it.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

If you float the ground will it go away? I use Blue Cirlce Noise Pillows with success but if you float the EQ and power unit grounds it may clear up.


----------



## vince (Oct 19, 2007)

If what you mean by floating the ground is to use a cheater adapter, I am doing this. I will have to perhaps separate the rack power line from the Lutron lighting line like you have suggested. Would these EQ's still have this effect if they were RCA's instead of XLR's? And again would it work with one of these hum eliminator gadjets???
Thanks,
Vince


----------



## superchad (Mar 7, 2008)

XLR is what in most cases will take hum away so RCA wont (or most likely wont) make a change for the better.


----------

